# ظهور صورة السيد المسيح  على الجدران بسوريا .........



## خاطى ونادم (6 مايو 2009)




----------



## man4truth (6 مايو 2009)

لا توجد صور فى الموضوع 
رجاء مراجعة الروابط
وشكرا


----------



## fouad78 (6 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا خاطئ ونادم
بس السيد المسيح ليه ظهورات أوضح من هاي الظهورات بكتير
على كل حال أنا رفعتها من جديد
سلام ونعمة​ 





​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## antonius (7 مايو 2009)

يا ريت تفصيلات اكثر مع الموقع الدقيق للحادث
عظيم..


----------



## BITAR (7 مايو 2009)

*ليتمجد اسم الرب*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (7 مايو 2009)

* ليتمجد اسم الرب​*


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااا خاطى ونادم

سلام المسيح


----------



## GogoRagheb (7 مايو 2009)

شكرا للصور المفرحه
ليتمجد اسم الرب​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (8 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا مان فور تروث للمشاركة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (8 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا فؤاد لرفعك للصور
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (8 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا انطونيوس لمرورك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (8 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا صوفيا
ربنا يباركك اختى​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (8 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا كليمو
ربنا يباركك اخى​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (8 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا جوجو
ربنا يباركك اخى​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (8 مايو 2009)

ميرسى لمرورك يا بيتر
ربنا يباركك اخى​


----------



## merna lovejesus (8 مايو 2009)

ميرسى كتييييييير على الصور اللى بجد بجد جميله والخبر الجميل


----------



## خاطى ونادم (9 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا ميرنا لتشجيعك الحلو دا
ربنا يباركك اختى​


----------



## اني بل (11 مايو 2009)

هللويا ...آمين


----------



## ارووجة (11 مايو 2009)

شكرا الك اخي عالخبر الحلو
ربنا يباركك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (12 مايو 2009)

ميرسى لمرورك يا جوى فل سونج
ربنا يباركك اختى​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (12 مايو 2009)

ميرسى لمرورك يا اروجة
ربنا يباركك اختى​


----------



## jesus love maro (15 مايو 2009)

*ليتمجد اسم الرب ...*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (17 مايو 2009)

ميرسى لمرورك يا مارو
ربنا يباركك اختى​


----------



## rana1981 (17 مايو 2009)

*شكرا عالصور بس فين بسورية*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (20 مايو 2009)

صدقينى ما اعرف فين بالظبط
وميرسى لمرورك​


----------



## المجدلية (20 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااا كتير


----------



## girgis2 (20 مايو 2009)

*خاطي ونادم,*

*فؤاد78 *

:ab4:
:ab4::ab4::ab4::ab4:
:ab4:
:ab4:
:ab4:
:ab4:
:ab4:​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (29 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا مجدلية لمرورك
ربنا يباركك اختى​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (29 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا جرجس لمرورك
ربنا يباركك اخى​


----------



## مارسيليانا (31 مايو 2009)

فليتمجد اسم الرب 
ربنا معاك​


----------



## Rosetta (1 يونيو 2009)

*قدوس و ممجد اسمك يا رب​*


----------



## zama (2 يونيو 2009)

أشكركم على الموضوع


----------



## happy angel (2 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى صورة راائعه فعلا 

ليتمجد اسم الرب

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى يا ريد روز لمرورك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى يا مينا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى يا هابى انجيل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonaa (30 يونيو 2009)

عظيمه هى اعمالك يا رب
تسلم ايديكم يا جماعه​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى يا نونا
ربنا يباركك​


----------

